# suspend to disk

## Juan Facundo

Y bueno, ya que tengo un disco ssd, quiero poner a funcionar el sistema con la posibilidad de hibernar (o suspender a disco) cuando lo necesite.

He estado leyendo un poco y se que hay varias opciones y el tema parece ser medio largo. Me gustaría que alguno me comentara su experiencia y cual sistema me aconseja instalar para lograrlo.

Una vez mas, gracias...

----------

## pelelademadera

con un ssd tardas a lo sumo 10 segundos en bootear, vale la pena hinbernar?

tengo un ssd, por eso mismo t estoy preguntando....

----------

## Juan Facundo

si, es verdad. No se si vale la pena.

Creo que la unica ventaja sería tener todo tal cual lo dejé la última vez que suspendí la máquina.

----------

## pelelademadera

con kde podes setear restore last session....

----------

## Juan Facundo

AH..

Uso xcfe4, me gusta mucho y tiene la opción que decís, lo que nunca se me ocurrió probar que tanto replica la ultima situación. Voy a probarlo...

----------

## pelelademadera

es mi consejo, o sea, tengo un ssd y bootea muy rapido, tarda mas dhcpcd que el boot en si

----------

## tuxtor

Tus opciones basicamente se reducen a:

swsusp

Esa viene de serie en el kernel y para utilizarla necesitas tener una swap que su tamaño minimo sea igual a la cantidad de memoria ram que tienes (ojo que si no tienes mucha memoria y tu sistema usa swap constantemente necesitarias incluso mas espacio).

tuxonice

Estos son unos parches que antes eran conocidos como swsusp2 pero no han sido aceptados en el arbol principal del kernel. La ventaja que tienen es que ademas de hibernar en una particion swap, puedes hibernar directo en un archivo plano o en un swapfile, para utilizarlo en gentoo puedes usar pf-sources o tuxonice-sources

Uswsusp

Esta funciona en user space y no en el kernel como las anteriores, nunca la he probado

Si utilizas swsusp o tuxonice ademas de la configuracion del kernel tienes que instalar scripts que te ayuden a hibernar, aca nuevamente tienes dos opciones:

pm-utils

Son scripts estandard, la ventaja que tienen es que se integran perfectamente con los botones de gnome y kde.

hibernate-script

Este fue hecho por los creadores de tuxonice, yo los utilizo porque te dan mas opciones al hibernar como desmontar sistemas de archivos, reinicar demonios, bajar volumen de la pc, ejecutar scripts. Tecnicamente puedes lograr lo mismo con pm-utils pero es un parto cambiar los archivos xml. La desventaja de esta opcion es que tienes que hibernar en consola con un comando siempre

Dependiendo de eso pues ya hay otras particularidades como si usas encripcion en tus discos, quieres hibernar en uno o varios archivos, etc. Pero te recomiendo dar una ojeada en las opciones primero.

----------

## Juan Facundo

Muchas gracias por los datos... veré con que sigo ahora.

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bueno, he seguido un tutorial que me ha dejado funcionando lo que necesito, y a mi entender, está muy bueno...

https://rohlix.net/matej/gentoo-suspend-hibernation/

Tal vez a alguien le sirva...

----------

